# F#@%ing shut off valves



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

Every ****ing time I replace a faucet or toilet the shut off valves for the supply lines either break or don't work to begin with. I almost feel like why even bother with ****ing shut off valves, just shut off the main whenever you replace something. The valves are either the cheap ass plastic valves that never shut all the way off, or they are metal globe valves that are so ****ing corroded that if you touch them they leak.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to my world!!


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to use a better valve.Have you tried the Brass craft 1/4 turns.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Threaderman, I have used some in the past. I cant remember which I use now, but they are all 1/4 turns or nothing at all.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Bill said:


> Threaderman, I have used some in the past. I cant remember which I use now, but they are all 1/4 turns or nothing at all.


Does that mean you like them or is that the only style available to you?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Like them?
Love them! Its all I use now.
We have all styles available here. I just will not use the gate valve type no more


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

threaderman said:


> You need to use a better valve.Have you tried the Brass craft 1/4 turns.


I don't put the valves in. They are there already when I come to do service work or remodels.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Philly Dude said:


> I don't put the valves in. They are there already when I come to do service work or remodels.


Never trust them dude! I mean never! I always check for where the main cut off is and turn the water off there when dealing with remodels. Not only the valves malfunctioning, but it is too easy to hit a line with a sawzall blade!


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Philly Dude said:


> I don't put the valves in. They are there already when I come to do service work or remodels.


 I understand buddy.Can you say up sell.I love dealing with the old crap,it's a challenge and usually more $ to repair.If you're bidding work,include pita factor in your bid.


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

threaderman said:


> You need to use a better valve.Have you tried the Brass craft 1/4 turns.


I don't put the valves in. They are there already when I come to do service work or remodels.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Philly Dude said:


> Every ****ing time I replace a faucet or toilet the shut off valves for the supply lines either break or don't work to begin with. I almost feel like why even bother with ****ing shut off valves, just shut off the main whenever you replace something. The valves are either the cheap ass plastic valves that never shut all the way off, or they are metal globe valves that are so ****ing corroded that if you touch them they leak.


That's one reason why I generally spec out new shutoffs for Kitchen & Bath remodels - why wait, you know their going to go


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

Philly Dude said:


> Every ****ing time I replace a faucet or toilet the shut off valves for the supply lines either break or don't work to begin with. I almost feel like why even bother with ****ing shut off valves, just shut off the main whenever you replace something. The valves are either the cheap ass plastic valves that never shut all the way off, or they are metal globe valves that are so ****ing corroded that if you touch them they leak.


That is why i keep like 15 valves in my trailer.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I guess my neighbor - not a plumber - had it with the shut-offs being a PITA on his house. 
His "solution": He put in shower faucets to kill his entire bathroom:blink:

He probably did this when he bought the house and remodeled the bath the first time ~ about 20 yrs ago. Just recently, he "remodeled" again. To save a nickel, he did not put in new valves at the actual shower...just went ahead and CBU'ed, tiled, etc.
Now he is trying to find some plastic valve stems or washers for the shower...:shutup:


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

*I always change...*

...them out for "quarter turn" (ball) valves...

This is specified in my initial "scope of work/ estimate" as part of the "demolition" process.
I have had (in the "learning years") the misfortune of having an R-19 blow it's guts out in my hand (bonnet nut, stem, handle, packing...you get the picture)... I kept that valve as a "sales tool"...nobody complains about the upcharge to install a half a dozen ball valves, when you're presenting a $10,000+ bathroom reno to them.

Any customer that would balk _at this kind of thing_, is not the kind of customer I'd want to be working for anyways!!!

Cheers, Ron


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Terrorron said:


> ...them out for "quarter turn" (ball) valves...
> 
> This is specified in my initial "scope of work/ estimate" as part of the "demolition" process.
> nobody complains about the upcharge to install a half a dozen ball valves, when you're presenting a $10,000+ bathroom reno to them.
> ...


Agreed. I replace all valves with 1/4 turns in all kitchens and baths. If done in copper I usually also add a main valve.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Any time in changing a fixture, just change the valves, your allready under there change em and charge for it.
The old water was flowing great then it just stopped routine, now you have to go back and change the valve.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe this will help we charge $220.00 bucks to remove and replace a shutoff valve.

When I get to the house I try to find as many as I can.

Think of it like a game.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Maybe this will help we charge $220.00 bucks to remove and replace a shutoff valve.
> 
> When I get to the house I try to find as many as I can.
> 
> Think of it like a game.


A game only rich stupid people can afford to play,crap.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

threaderman said:


> A game only rich stupid people can afford to play,crap.



Lol I take it you don't charge the same:w00t:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Karma & Retribution.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

How about good quality work and reputation:thumbsup:

Funny how everyone gets mad at a contractor that sells at a higher price than them. Damn him for paying his guys well and trying to earn a living


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Lol I take it you don't charge the same:w00t:


I know your areas cost of living is higher than mine ,but realistically you can change 4 stops on side x side lavs in less than 90 minutes,and I'll give you an extra 30 minutes for stubborn removals.That amounts to $10.00 in parts and $435.00 an hour.That's tough to swallow for anyone who can do simple math.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

threaderman said:


> I know your areas cost of living is higher than mine ,but realistically you can change 4 stops on side x side lavs in less than 90 minutes,and I'll give you an extra 30 minutes for stubborn removals.That amounts to $10.00 in parts and $435.00 an hour.That's tough to swallow for anyone who can do simple math.


I started a new thread so I don't hijack this one and discuss this issue

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=48990


----------



## orange Garrison (Nov 8, 2008)

new ball valves (90degree) every time and no problems!!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

orange Garrison said:


> new ball valves (90degree) every time and no problems!!!!



WOG Ball Valves are the ONLY way to go!!! Infallible!


$6.27 (Box Store Price)










http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/611918/611918017884md.jpg


----------

